# Impulse bought baby sulcatas, what can I do for them?



## Koopaa (Dec 23, 2019)

I am currently taking care of my friend's two baby sulcatas. I have done a lot of research to make sure I take care of them correctly however upon doing all this research I realize my friend has been raising them very very wrong and he won't listen to me. I feel bad for these babies because they were an impulse buy by his mother, and she didn't even buy them a proper tortoise table (they were in a flimsy cardboard box until I gave them this unused little box), not even a heat and uvb lamp. They've also been feeding them store bought foods like broccoli and cauliflower, both of which I thought were horrible things to include as a main diet when tortoises mainly eat grasses and weeds.

The two babies have become immobile, they have slept for 4 days straight, only taking one bite off the grass and clovers I give them and the only hydration they experience is when I give them a bath for about 10 to 15 minutes. They even try to sleep in the bath. And the most they've walked is about 10 steps per every two days, 5 away, and then 5 towards their little hideaway.

The enclosure looks unappealing, its just dirt and rocks and moss I bought to at least keep the humidity a bit higher in their hideaway but it doesn't help very much. I also am unable to afford both a uvb and heat lamp for them (plus it shouldn't be my responsibility) , and the closest I've gotten them to be warm is when I placed a water bottle with hot water (covered by a sock) in their open enclosure. As for sun, the most they've gotten was a couple of days ago, for about 30 minutes. We live in Nevada, and its been cloudy and cold recently so its hard to take them outside to bask in the sun.

*Does anyone have any advice on what I can be capable of as a temporary care giver to these baby sulcatas?*

Also, I'm going to try to help my friend find the right things to purchase, so if you have suggestions for:

- Substrate (preferabley bark ones so its easier to manage)
- Uvb bulbs
- Heat lamps
- Calcium or D3 supplements
- Enclosure ideas

please feel free to tell me!

Also here some pictures of the babies (one has a zig zag pattern on his/her shell) and the enclosure my friend set up.






the scuted also look bumpy and there are small dips in their scutes. Is this normal for the baby sulcatas?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2019)

I'd be willing to bet these are desert tortoises, not sulcatas.

At any rate, they need to be kept warm day and night, and not just room temperature. Put a light on them so they can be 80-85F degrees.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Those are not Sulcatas. They look like desert tortoises.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Dec 23, 2019)

The best thing you could do for them is find them a home that will take care of them properly. I know they are not yours and it’s not in your control but the care they are being given is very far from right as I’m sure you have found out in your reading. Fallow the care sheet we have here. Please do what you can to get these little guys in a better situation they are suffering. They need to be 80 degrees Fahrenheit at all times first things first get them wormed up.


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2019)

Yvonne is right. First and foremost, those are not sulcatas. They are desert tortoises. If your friends mom paid for them, the seller broke the law. Care for them is the same as it is for other temperate species, like Russians.

Read these for proper care:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

That enclosure can work, but get the moss out of there ASAP. They will eat it and its an impaction risk. Orchid bark or coco coir would be a better substrate, but that is not critical. What _is_ critical is a heat lamp. You can buy the fixture and bulb from Home Depot for about $15. These babies will die with out it. They need it now. Today. Immediately.

Daily soaks will help keep them hydrated while you sort out the proper enclosures and equipment.


----------



## Koopaa (Dec 23, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Those are not Sulcatas. They look like desert tortoises.



Really!? My friend has been telling me they are breeded sulcatas this entire time, thank you for notifying me!


----------



## Koopaa (Dec 23, 2019)

Tom said:


> Yvonne is right. First and foremost, those are not sulcatas. They are desert tortoises. If your friends mom paid for them, the seller broke the law. Care for them is the same as it is for other temperate species, like Russians.
> 
> Read these for proper care:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> ...



Got it! Thank you so much, I always wondered why they looked different from other sulcatas I researched, but I ignored that sign since my friend insisted the breeder said they were sulcatas. I'll definitely check those links out. I'm insanely surprised that my friend has had them for about 5 months now and they are still barely staying alive. Thank you so much!


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2019)

Koopaa said:


> Really!? My friend has been telling me they are breeded sulcatas this entire time, thank you for notifying me!


They look similar as babies, but the leg scales and the presence of that great big nuccal scute give it away. Get them basking and warm ASAP. Cooler nights indoors are fine for them, but they MUST be able to get warm all day, every day. And soak them for 40-60 minutes every day in warm water. Keep the water warm through the entire soak.


----------



## Koopaa (Dec 23, 2019)

Tom said:


> They look similar as babies, but the leg scales and the presence of that great big nuccal scute give it away. Get them basking and warm ASAP. Cooler nights indoors are fine for them, but they MUST be able to get warm all day, every day. And soak them for 40-60 minutes every day in warm water. Keep the water warm through the entire soak.



You recommended heat bulbs and fixtures from home depot, are there any specific products I should look for? I don't really know what kind of stand to get or if there is a specific bulb I should be getting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2019)

Incidentally the friend's mother also broke the law by buying them. The law says desert tortoises cannot be bought or sold and the fine for doing so can be up to $10,000


----------



## Koopaa (Dec 23, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Incidentally the friend's mother also broke the law by buying them. The law says desert tortoises cannot be bought or sold and the fine for doing so can be up to $10,000



Oh my goodness, thats some serious legal involvement. Do you think I should ask them who they got the tortoise from and report it? His mother might have also been scammed since they believed they were buying sulcatas.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2019)

That's up to you. I'd like to give the breeder the benefit of the doubt and just assume they're ignorant. You could call the fish and game and ask them hypothetically. California Department of Fish and Wildlife. It is my experience here that individuals within the department aren't well versed about tortoises.


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2019)

Koopaa said:


> You recommended heat bulbs and fixtures from home depot, are there any specific products I should look for? I don't really know what kind of stand to get or if there is a specific bulb I should be getting.


Read the care sheet. Its all explained in there.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Philips...ulb-Soft-White-2700K-12-Pack-248872/100560688
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Woods-2...0-5-in-Reflector-and-Bulb-Guard-165/204667675

I take off the bulb guard and then mount it from over head. Do not use the clamp. The clamp will fail. Make something with PVC or 2x4s and mount the bulb from over head. Adjust the height to get the correct basking temp under it. Use a flat rock, piece of sandstone, or piece of slate under the bulb as a basking area. I'd also use a timer to turn the bulb on an off for you every day. While at the hardware store pick up a couple of 4" or 6" terra cotta saucers. They only cost a couple of bucks. One for food and one for water. Sink them down into the substrate. If a 65 watt isn't enough for your situation, get a 100 watt bulb. Just b sure it is a "flood" bulb. And don't get a LED. Those produce no heat and the packaging is confusing.


----------



## Florida (Dec 26, 2019)

Koopaa said:


> I am currently taking care of my friend's two baby sulcatas. I have done a lot of research to make sure I take care of them correctly however upon doing all this research I realize my friend has been raising them very very wrong and he won't listen to me. I feel bad for these babies because they were an impulse buy by his mother, and she didn't even buy them a proper tortoise table (they were in a flimsy cardboard box until I gave them this unused little box), not even a heat and uvb lamp. They've also been feeding them store bought foods like broccoli and cauliflower, both of which I thought were horrible things to include as a main diet when tortoises mainly eat grasses and weeds.
> 
> The two babies have become immobile, they have slept for 4 days straight, only taking one bite off the grass and clovers I give them and the only hydration they experience is when I give them a bath for about 10 to 15 minutes. They even try to sleep in the bath. And the most they've walked is about 10 steps per every two days, 5 away, and then 5 towards their little hideaway.
> 
> ...


Koopaa, I don't believe these are Sulcatas. Maybe Desert Tortoises. Research Desert Tortoises and see if that helps. Most of all keep them warm and 10-12 hours of light then dark. They sound hungry and confused.


----------

